# Shaper cutter



## Mark B Foss (Apr 1, 2012)

I am trying to replicate some cabinet doors with an ogee with a bead raised panels. I found a carbide shaper cutter but the bead portion is too small. Is there any reason not to fille this larger with a round file?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have a round diamond file?


----------



## Mark B Foss (Apr 1, 2012)

No, but if its made I can get one. I never thought about a diamond file.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard enough to make shaper knives with high speed steel on a grinder. I would not attempt to modify a carbide cutter especially with a hand file. I would get a sharpening shop to modify the cutter for you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Mark B Foss said:


> I am trying to replicate some cabinet doors with an ogee with a bead raised panels. I found a carbide shaper cutter but the bead portion is too small.* Is there* *any reason not to fille this larger with a round file?*



Yeah, because you can't file carbide. :no:
Here's what I would do locate a custom shaper knife service online, there are many. Or a machine shop with a precision grinder meant for carbide. 
http://www.jimslimstools.com/Depart...en-Silicon-Carbide-Bench-Grinding-Wheels.aspx

Make a Bondo casting of the profile by masking off a small section, pouring the Bondo in a box that covers the area, also taped down to prevent leakage. You now have a precision female mold of the section. To get the male portion you can make a mold of the mold or simply trace the shape on a stiff substrate like HPL and file to fit. Send the tracing and the cutter to the service and they can grind the profile to fit exactly.

The turning guys will have tips on grinding carbide if you want to DIY.


----------



## Mark B Foss (Apr 1, 2012)

*shaper cutter*

Thanks for the info. I did not find a round diamond file so I went to a local sharpening service and they will be able to grind it for me.


----------

